# 80's Fantasy movies apprecation thread.



## Karl Hungus (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok, couple of days ago, I got myself a triple pack DVD containing Willow, Ladyhawke and Legend. Damned if the memories didn't send me crashing back to my childhood, and damned did some parts of Willow ever scare the shit out of me. 

But by jove were threre some great fantasy films back then. I'm a keen fan of Labyrinth and The Dark Crystal as well, and I own both of them on DVD.

Another film I'd really love to see again is Clash Of The Titans.

Anywho, let us all praise 80's fantasy films, yay!


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 30, 2007)

Willow, man I think I've completely forgotten about that movie, I'll have to take another look at it.


----------



## El Caco (Nov 30, 2007)

I used to love all of those and yet I only remember fragments of them now.

I think I would really enjoy watching them again.

Another video that got played to death literally at my house was The last starfighter.


----------



## jaxadam (Nov 30, 2007)

s7eve said:


> The last starfighter.



That's another blast from the past.


----------



## BigM555 (Nov 30, 2007)

Krull!









That is all.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 30, 2007)

Excalibur!

It has that crazy-asss merlin in it 

and arthur fucks some bitch with armour on!


----------



## oompa (Dec 1, 2007)

does conan the destroyer go as gayporn or 80s fantasy? anyway i brought it here, deal with it!


----------



## El Caco (Dec 1, 2007)

I was just about to post Conan myself.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 1, 2007)

The music in some of those movies are really sweet.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 1, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> and arthur fucks some bitch with armour on!



Nah, that was Arthur's dad.

Great film though.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 1, 2007)

The Sword & The Sorcerer

Masters of the Universe


----------



## Kotex (Dec 1, 2007)

BigM555 said:


> Krull!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck yeah it is!!!
I just bought Legend awhile ago, special Edition. 
I always like the Conan movies too ( I also like Red Sonja too. Sue me ).
labyrinth was awesome. I used to watch it at my grandma's house when I was little. I took the vid home when I was older and never brought it back  
The Neverending story as well.

Yeah, I just geeked the fuck out.


----------



## NemesisTheory (Dec 1, 2007)

For Arnold fans, Red Sonja! 

The Neverending Story was a classic for me. I hear there may be a remake of that in the works too.


----------



## Kotex (Dec 1, 2007)

^Really?
That might be cool. Did anybody ever see Beastmaster?
I always wondered how it was.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 1, 2007)

Kotex said:


> That might be cool. Did anybody ever see Beastmaster?
> I always wondered how it was.



The scenes with Tanya Roberts were excellent, but the rest of the movie were just good.


----------



## Kotex (Dec 1, 2007)

Hmm, might be worth a watch then.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 1, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> The scenes with Tanya Roberts were excellent,



Her running around in her little 'animal skin' slave girl outfit.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 1, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> Her running around in her little 'animal skin' slave girl outfit.



I have a strange compulsion to rent "Beastmaster" right now.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 1, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Excalibur!
> 
> It has that crazy-asss merlin in it
> 
> and arthur fucks some bitch with armour on!



 Woody material as a youngsta.  The win.


Willow... "You ARE grite!"  That shit always cracked me up.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 1, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> The scenes with Tanya Roberts were excellent, but the rest of the movie were just good.



 Um... did I mention youngsta wood? Oh, yeah...


I've seen Beastmaster and Clash of the Titans LITERALLY at least 30 times each. Kinda like Nick with Commando.


----------



## El Caco (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't know if this one fits in here but I just watched Big trouble in little China again. I've always like that movie.


----------



## hide (Dec 2, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Excalibur!
> 
> It has that crazy-asss merlin in it
> 
> and arthur fucks some bitch with armour on!



It was Uther Pendragon, Arthur's father. Never fuck with armour on, the result may be a bitchy incestuous witch. 
I grew up watching that film, my father had the vinyl of the soundtrack- Carmina Burana FTW!


----------



## Kotex (Dec 4, 2007)

s7eve said:


> I don't know if this one fits in here but I just watched Big trouble in little China again. I've always like that movie.





I always did too. I've been watching that movie since I was a little kid.lol
Awesome.


----------



## sakeido (Dec 4, 2007)

Excalibur is one of my favorite movies of all time. I thought Willow was pretty decent, but the Last Starfighter was totally awesome. My friends and I never stopped talking about how we would get to work for the government as fighter pilots if we could get the high score on Captain Skyhawk for the NES.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 4, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I've seen Beastmaster at least 30 times.



If by watching you mean 'skipping over the rest of the movie to get to the scenes with Tanya'; I've watched Beastmaster about 100 times.


----------



## Nerina (Dec 8, 2007)

Robinhood, the original animated one
Willow 
The Sword in the Stone


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 8, 2007)

Dragonslayer!


----------



## The-Zeronaut (Dec 10, 2007)

Dark crystal > all

Labyrinth rulz too


----------

